# Habe ein Angebot über ein Rocky Mountain Edge



## driver.87 (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

habe ein Rocky Mountain Edge angeboten bekommen, 5 Jahre alt für 700.
Der ehemalige Fahrer soll wohl nicht oft gefahren sein, dazu ist es werkstattüberholt.

Es hat allerdings ziemlich viele Shimano Deore Teile, daher weiß ich nicht ganz, ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist.
Das Federbein hinten ist von Fox, vorne hat es eine Marzocchi Bomber Gabel.

Hab über das gesamte Bike aber kaum was gefunden, was mich stutzig macht.

Was denkt ihr denn darüber, habe zu besseren Orientierung noch ein Bild dran gehängt.

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/717/rockymountainedge.jpg

vg


----------



## spanky306 (14. Juli 2009)

Sieht doch aus wie geleckt. Den Sattel würde ich aber nicht mitkaufen, außer du hast Hämorrhoiden. Zu dem Preis: Schau mal was z.B.ein Element/Slayer 30 kostet (ca. 1900 Euro) , an dem auch überwiegend Deore Teile verbaut sind. Gut erhaltene Rahmen bringen bei ebay auch noch stolze Preise. Einfach mal "guggeln".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spanky306 (14. Juli 2009)

....und das Edge ist garantiert noch  "build in canada"


----------



## eb-network (14. Juli 2009)

zur not gib mir mal die nummer vom verkäufer für den preis nehm ich es wenn du es net willst.... mfg ;-)


----------



## el Lingo (14. Juli 2009)

...je günstiger desso eher die wahrscheinlichkeit das ich es nehme...
Gramatik war nicht Dein Spezialgebiet, oder? Wahrscheinlichkeiten können groß oder klein, auch größer oder kleiner sein, aber eher können die nicht sein, das hat was mit der Zeit zu tun. Eher kommen als gewünscht zum Beispiel...


----------



## eb-network (14. Juli 2009)

jaja... sowas musste ja kommen. 

also du, der ja so nie, rechtschreibmängel hat, hatte und auch anscheinend nie haben wird oh du großer rechtschreibegott, sage mir doch einmal ganz genau was falsch ist, damit ich was lernen kann.

aber bitte mit rotstift am jeweiligen punkt, bin ein wenig doof und deswegen würde es mich freuen, dann verstehe ich es anscheind.

mein flädlein habe ich mir ja auch nur durch rechtschreibfehler mir leisten können, also kann es doch net soo schlimms ein...

aber kläre er mich doch auf
;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würd's an Deiner Stelle nehmen. Wenn Du mehr Infos über das Edge willst, einfach mal in den "Old Slayer"-Thread schauen, das ist nämlich der gleiche Rahmen bzw. das Slayer hieß früher Edge.


----------



## slayerrider (15. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach zuviel Geld.
5Jahr kommt mir komisch vor.
Ich hätte jetzt mal auf 2002 getippt.


----------

